# Geochelone platynota



## HermanniChris (Aug 7, 2012)

I took a couple quick shots of the Burmese stars today while I was doing health checks on some of the breeding groups here.

Female:







Males escaping the sun:


----------



## Tom (Aug 7, 2012)

Are you getting babies yet?


----------



## mctlong (Aug 7, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 7, 2012)

Very good looking!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 7, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## HermanniChris (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks guys 
Tom, not yet, hopefully soon.


----------

